# Windows Live mail update wie?



## XeonB (18. März 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe 2 Rechner, einen vor ca 2 mOnaten neu aufgesetzt und einen laufend seit letzten Jahr. Beide laufen mit Win 7 HP 64,

Heute fiel mir zum ersten mal auf, dass Live Mail unterschiedlich aussieht. Ein Blick auf die Versionsnummern ergab das auch eine mit 14.0 ... und eine 15.0 ....
Meine Frage:
Wie bring ich denn die "alte" Version auf die neue? Über Win Update funktioniert das nicht.
Neue downloaden und drüber installieren?

Danke

P.S. wenn ich falsch sein sollte und das zu den "tools"gehört, dann bitte verschieben


----------



## mattinator (18. März 2012)

Sollte eigentlich über MS Update funktionieren, ansonsten einfach Windows Live Essentials Web-Updater herunterladen (http://g.live.com/1rewlive4-web/de/wlsetup-web.exe) und drüberinstallieren.


----------



## XeonB (18. März 2012)

Muss ich dann die Konten/Adressbücher neu anlegen?


----------



## mattinator (18. März 2012)

Nö, erkennt die schon vorhandene lokale Installation.


----------



## XeonB (19. März 2012)

Danke


----------

